# World Domination Index NaPoWriMo 2020



## Mish (Mar 31, 2020)

*Mish's NaPoWriMo 2020 Index*

This is a secret, so don't tell anyone.

01. Number One
02. Don't bring a gas mask to war
03. From little things
04. Adoration fix
05. Thankless grind
06. Validation crave
07. The New Rules
08. Breathe
09. In this moment
10. Revelation
11. The cure
12. You can run
13. In summary
14. Recall
15. The judge
16. First world whinge
17. Sanctuary
18. Great Again
19. Refresh
20. First Contact
21. Home Necessities
22. Land of the free
23. The other contagion
24. Crutches
25. Tyranny of should
26. Not good enough
27. Nocturnal
28. Hallelujah!
29. Boundless
30. Hollow

It's starting to look like a Rock album song list.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 3, 2020)

#2 Don't bring a gas mask to war.


----------



## Mish (Apr 3, 2020)

Darren White said:


> #2 Don't bring a gas mask to war.



Thanks Darren, I'm putting them all into one post. Should I be doing one post for each poem?


----------



## Darren White (Apr 3, 2020)

Yes please, every poem link in a new reply


----------



## Mish (Apr 3, 2020)

03. From little things


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 3, 2020)

A fresh post for each link is better.  Otherwise, your index thread will slip down the post list because the original posting date stays with the post.  To someone observing the post list, it would look like yours hasn't been added to so some (most?) might not check further and you would miss out on comments/critiques.


----------



## Mish (Apr 3, 2020)

#4 - Adoration fix


----------



## Mish (Apr 4, 2020)

#5 - Thankless grind


----------



## Mish (Apr 5, 2020)

#6 - Validation crave


----------



## Mish (Apr 6, 2020)

#7 - The New Rules


----------



## Mish (Apr 7, 2020)

#8 - Breathe


----------



## Mish (Apr 8, 2020)

#9 - In this moment


----------



## Mish (Apr 9, 2020)

#10. Revelation


----------



## Mish (Apr 10, 2020)

#11 - The cure


----------



## Mish (Apr 11, 2020)

#12 - You can run


----------



## Mish (Apr 12, 2020)

#13 - In summary


----------



## Mish (Apr 13, 2020)

#14 - Recall


----------



## Mish (Apr 14, 2020)

#15 - The judge


----------



## Mish (Apr 15, 2020)

#16 - First world whinge


----------



## Mish (Apr 16, 2020)

#17 - Sanctuary


----------



## Mish (Apr 17, 2020)

#18 - Great Again


----------



## Mish (Apr 18, 2020)

#19 - Refresh


----------



## Mish (Apr 19, 2020)

#20 - First Contact


----------



## Mish (Apr 20, 2020)

#21 - Home Necessities


----------



## Mish (Apr 21, 2020)

#22 - Land of the free


----------



## Mish (Apr 22, 2020)

#23 - The other contagion


----------



## Mish (Apr 23, 2020)

#24 - Crutches


----------



## Mish (Apr 24, 2020)

#25 - Tyranny of should


----------



## Mish (Apr 25, 2020)

#26 - Not good enough


----------



## Mish (Apr 26, 2020)

#27 - Nocturnal


----------



## Mish (Apr 27, 2020)

#28 - Hallelujah!


----------



## Mish (Apr 28, 2020)

#29 - Boundless


----------



## Mish (Apr 29, 2020)

#30 - Hollow


----------

